# Plastic pot scubbers



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi all
I've been looking around my town for over a month and cannot find plastic pot scrubbers for for filter media.  Anyone else having the same problem? :-? I've been to the Dollar store, Dollar General, and even Walmart. If you know where I can buy some please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Family Dollar is the only one around here that carries them. Not seen any in other " dollar stores" near me.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I see them on amazon, but they are fairly pricey at about $7 for a 6-pack. Probably better to buy seachem matrix or similar substrate at that price point.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Wow, I see them everywhere here. 6 for a buck. Which now means 6 for $.80 US.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

I've looked everywhere and think these plastic post scrubbers are no longer imported.  I can 
understand why since these things take forever to degrade in the environment. If you want to see an eye opener watch the VOD on netflix on the trash island in the middle of the Pacific.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

testtube said:


> I've looked everywhere and think these plastic post scrubbers are no longer imported.  I can
> understand why since these things take forever to degrade in the environment. If you want to see an eye opener watch the VOD on netflix on the trash island in the middle of the Pacific.


The name of the VOd is Plastic Paradise


----------

